

Free Tools Every Female Entrepreneur Should Use - JodyChicCEO
http://www.forbes.com/sites/chicceo/2012/09/10/10-free-tools-every-female-entrepreneur-should-use/

======
Kluny
As a woman, I feel that there should also be step by step instructions on how
to install these feminine applications while carrying a baby in my left hand.

------
espree
Love tools! :-) Great post. For android a great scanning app is Cam Scanner
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intsig.cam...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intsig.camscanner&hl=en)
and had never heard of Rock the Post and Hack Pad!!! Can't believe it

------
Cataclysmic
Uh oh, I'm a guy and I didn't know until now that I've been using girl tools!

~~~
ilikethestuff
You and me both.

------
espree
Love tools! :-) Great post. For android a great scanning app is Cam Scanner
and had never heard of Rock the Post and Hack Pad!!! Can't believe it

------
JodyChicCEO
Don't worry Cataclysmic - the list is agnostic, we just write about all things
related to female entrepreneurs. You won't get cooties!

~~~
pc86
What exactly does one's gender have to do with using these tools?

~~~
chicceo
It's written for Forbes Woman so the title is demographically targeted. That's
all ;)

------
chicceo
Love this - especially Evernote

